# Can anyone recommend a dog training book?



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I think I need to buy a book to help train Jessie. She needs help with toileting, (specifically number twos) and she's refusing to go on walks. Can anyone recommend a good one?

Thanks in advance! 

Emma x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi

We have found Gwen Bailey 'The Perfect Puppy' book very good. It helps that our trainer at Puppy classes uses the same theory. Good luck!!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

lovecockapoo said:


> Hi
> 
> We have found Gwen Bailey 'The Perfect Puppy' book very good. It helps that our trainer at Puppy classes uses the same theory. Good luck!!


I agree, this was the book I delved into most often and covers just about everything x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I have Gwen Bailey's book too and thought it was fab, I would defo recommend it to anyone getting a puppy.


----------



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you very much,I've just ordered one of Amazon! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Unleashed by Brad Patison is really good too.....bit tough love at some points,,,,but really great basics too


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

This book is a true must read, no joke, it's amazing. Go anywhere doggie, they'll know this book I assure you. Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed

My sib loves these two. Parenting Your Dog by Trish King, and anything by this lady http://drsophiayin.com/dogproducts

I adore and am ever so _very _ slightly insanely crazy about Emily Larlham, aka kikopup. She has videos for sale, does seminars, and has many grand youtube vids. 


Amanda, as far as I know, I've never ever ever disagreed with you. You and I share a huge range of beliefs. But... Brad Patison is someone that, as a trainer, I abhor. I saw just _one_ video of him on youtube, and I was sold on the 'what a creep' bandwagon. 

This was a while ago, but I'm quite sure I'm thinking of the right man.

He was taping a vid for how to get a dog to learn sit and down. It was a JRT or the such. For down, he grabbed the leash about three inches from the collar, while sitting in front of the dog, and yanked down while saying 'down' or some such word. The dog resisted, then caved and flopped on the ground. Then he was going to 'teach' the dog to sit. He grabbed the leash again, and pulled up. So fast and soley by his own power so that the dogs front feet barely did anything, it was mostly all him.

NOT someone who I think highly of, let me tell you. Take that dog off the lead, and it won't know anything. Wouldn't be at all surprised if the dog avoided him to. Harsh human powered training rarely, rarely works. And most dogs will happy down and sit for a treat, so why? 

Not to mention the other few dozen vids on YT. I just remember my o.m.g reaction to that one.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! really Humnh...maybe I just take some good things from the book....That is not good and I dont like unessisary rough ness with a dog. I personally did treat train my dog....but his technique of umbilical training, and getting the dog to pay attention to you is what I like.....my fav trainer is Ceasar, i love how he likes to get into the dogs head. and generally puts the issues to the owner and not the dog....I am sure if I saw the video you are talking about my mind would be changed completely.....except the umbilical training part.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I never did read his book, I'm not sure our libraries have it in stock. Would be interesting though, to hear his thoughts instead of seeing his actions. Sounds like it's quite the change!

Ceasar is a fascinating fellow for sure. Sometime I think he gets _way_ too into the 'dogs are wolves' part, but I do love how he says exercise and training is vital. It's something sorely lacking in the u.s with our untrained and fat dog problem. 

I love umbilical training!  It's hugely advocated and practiced by me, I preach it like I preach kikopup and control unleashed lol. I wouldn't care if Hitler used the system, it's amazing and I wish it were common knowledge.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH see we did agree again! I think everyone should umbilical train!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'we did agree again'? Mo, we agree 99.8%!  We're on the same wavelengths on many things you know.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree - Gwen Bailey. 
I also watch alot of Cesar Milan too on Sky - but not really for his methods....I rather like him


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh & I've just bought How to Housebreak your Dog in 7 days !


----------



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Lisa, 

You'll have to let me know how that book goes too.

Thanks, 
Emma


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

How to housebreak in 7 days ...... I wouldn't bother - it wasn't that good & said nothing that I didn't know already. I think it relies on people lie me who have had a bad week to buy it - by the time it arrived Dexter was over that phase


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

emandste said:


> and she's refusing to go on walks.
> 
> Emma x


Hello,

My pup's 6 months old now and only in the last couple of weeks has he started doing his stuff on walks! He's been clean around the house for a good while but would only go in our garden. I was amazed how long he could hold it - I was taking him out for walks when he must have been busting for a pee but still nothing, only to dash straight out in the garden when we got home !!! 

His first go was on a cockapoo walk recently (maybe he just got so excited he couldn't hold it!). Then last weekend a no. 2 in the woods!!!!!

I wonder if it's a just a confidence/maturity thing rather than a problem with toilet training?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just had to look up what umbilical training is about! Sounds very interesting and it is nice to know that has been successful with Mo and Enneirda. Is the 'umbilical' cord just a normal leash? Do you talk to the dog while you are attached? It would be intesrting to try it out just to see what happens.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I didn't talk to lady while we are doing the training, and yes, just a regular leash around my belt. it is alot about getting the dog to watch you, and pay attention to body command as opposed to verbal cues.


----------

